# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΑVATAR

## NATALIA4

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ AVATAR ??????????

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γιατί δεν ξέρω τι είναι AVATAR ?

----------


## BLiSS

η επιλογη για αβαταρ ειναι απενεργοποιημενη απο τον διαχειριστη του φορουμ...

αβαταρ ειναι κατω απο το nickname να εμφανιζεται μια μικρη εικονα της επιλογης μας....

----------


## NATALIA4

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by NATALIA4_
> ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ


στον χωρο της υπογραφης ονομαζεται signature...

----------


## NATALIA4

ΟΚ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΗΗΗ ..ΣΟΡΥ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΓΟΠΟΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΚ....ΚΡΙΜΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είναι που κατά βάθος είμαι πάντα ξανθιά... :P Ευχαριστώ για την αποσαφήνηση!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δε θα ήταν άσχημα αν γινόταν...
Θα έμπαινε λίγο χρώμα στη ζωή μας!
Και σίγουρα όλοι το χρειαζόμαστε!

----------


## moonbear

Μην ανησυχείς NADINE,κι εγώ που είμαι καστανομαλλούσα νόμιζα ότι είναι videogame

----------


## BLiSS

για ολα υπαρχει λυση...

θα πατε σε ενα free image upload server για παραδειγμα στον imageshack.gr και εκει που λεει αναζητηση, περιηγηθειτε στον υπολογιστη σας επιλεγωντας την φωτογραφια της αρεσκιας σας. επειτα, πατηστε αποθηκευση και καντε copy/paste οτι βλεπετε στο 'μικρογραφια για φορουμ', στον χωρο της υπογραφης σας.

το τεσταρα πριν λιγο και δουλευει κανονικα ως φωτογραφια για ποσταρισμα οποτε λογικα θα δουλευει και για υπογραφη. 

αν εχετε αποριες, ρωτηστε ελευθερα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κι εγώ εξωτερικά σαν κι εσένα είμαι,moonbear μου...
Έλα όμως που δεν μπορώ να βγάλω την ξανθιά από μέσα μου...
Υ.Γ. Ξανθές του κόσμου ενωθείτε και μην παρεξηγηθείτε! :P

----------


## BLiSS

γιατι ποιος σε λεει ξανθια? :P

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼραγε; :P

----------


## moonbear

αχαχαχαχ................καλο!!!!!!!!

----------


## moonbear

άσχετο αλλά γιατί δεν μπαίνετε λίγο στο chat room ??????????

----------


## BLiSS

ok...  :Smile:

----------


## ira22

και πώς γίνεται να το ενεργοποιήσουμε για να ανεβάσουμε κιεμείς??σορυ κι εγώ άσχετη είμαι,τώρα έγινα μέλος..

----------

